# rice bran for cows



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

we have access to fairly inexpensive rice bran. Wondering about feeding it to the cows along with hay and range cubes? Also have rye grass planted but still waiting for rain. 

Thanks,
Harplade


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Its good for putting weight on.

I fed it for abit to my weanling heifer to pick her weight up after she got dreadfully ill. She really seemed to like it too.

Can make them abit hot though. I wont feed it to my horses because of this.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've used it mixed with corn and cottonseed hulls to put weight on an animal I bought who was in horrible body condition. I mixed it at a ratio of 1/3, 1/3, 1/3. It is pretty hot stuff though. You have to gradually introduce it to them to keep their rumen working properly. Make sure they have plenty of free choice minerals and hay to go along with it.


----------

